# Is FreeBSD compatible with my laptop?



## J0stin (May 28, 2017)

I  tried installing Linux on my laptop but, after installing the os won't show up and I had to be stuck with windows. I think I encounter these errors because my laptop comes with an emmc drive rather than a hdd or a normal sdd. This is my laptop: https://www.amazon.com/Inspiron-Int...&sr=8-1&keywords=Dell+Inspiron+14+3000+Series


----------



## balanga (May 29, 2017)

The best way to find out is to get two USB sticks, put the mini-memstick image on one and try and install on the other.


----------



## tingo (May 29, 2017)

EMMCs are currently a bit of "hit or miss" under FreeBSD (based on ino from the mailing lists). Some works, some don't. Until you have tried you don't know if a specific hardware combination works.


----------

